# 9/9/2012 Empire Summer Slam Tucson AZ MECA



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/9-09-12AZ.jpg










Empire Customs 
601 N. Stone Avenue, 85705 Tucson, AZ
Contact 520-888-7639 
Registration & Cliniques @ 9 AM, Judging @ 11 AM - Show & Shine 12 classes including 4 Lowrider classes


----------

